# networking



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

how can I use my Philips DSR704 networked to my Earthlink Cable Modem? thanks


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> how can I use my Philips DSR704 networked to my Earthlink Cable Modem? thanks


Short answer: You can't.

Long answer: You can but you are going to have to hack the Tivo. If that hasn't scared you off, check out the Tivo Community forum and if that still hasn't scared you off, check out the Deal Database forum. It can be done, it isn't easy and IT ISN'T STEALING. Ya gets nuttin' for free!


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> Short answer: You can't.
> 
> Long answer: You can but you are going to have to hack the Tivo. If that hasn't scared you off, check out the Tivo Community forum and if that still hasn't scared you off, check out the Deal Database forum. It can be done, it isn't easy and IT ISN'T STEALING. Ya gets nuttin' for free!


do you have networking on your unit? it is that hard to do it? thanks


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

As I understand it, Series 2 USB ports aren't enabled. You have to remove your hard drive, hack it in a PC to enable the USB ports, then replace the hard drive in the DTIVO. Then you have to use a USB to Ethernet Adapter.....

There are collections of hacking software which will replace the current D* update. These Linux hacks can provide added functionality such as networking, on-screen caller id, etc. They do not disable Tivo service. They do not allow illegally receiving service.

I haven't done it, but I have been studying it for several months. Is it easy? No.......Does it work? Yes.

I suggest doing a LOT of research before hacking your unit.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

missileman said:


> As I understand it, Series 2 USB ports aren't enabled. You have to remove your hard drive, hack it in a PC to enable the USB ports, then replace the hard drive in the DTIVO. Then you have to use a USB to Ethernet Adapter.....
> 
> There are collections of hacking software which will replace the current D* update. These Linux hacks can provide added functionality such as networking, on-screen caller id, etc. They do not disable Tivo service. They do not allow illegally receiving service.
> 
> ...


not trying to do anything ILLEGAL here
just wanna upgrade my drives, network my Philips to Earthlink cable modem instead of using the landline base phone
asking for help from those with experience specially those that have done it already
I know it is hard but that's the fun part of it, can always install the original drive if things go wrong


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In TiVo terms, hacking is not anything illegal like theft of service, it is the modification of the hardware and/or software of the TiVo unit to provide additional functionality. Here hacking is a good thing


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> In TiVo terms, hacking is not anything illegal like theft of service, it is the modification of the hardware and/or software of the TiVo unit to provide additional functionality. Here hacking is a good thing


can you help me with networking the Philips DSR704 to Earthlink cable modem? thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Aug 14, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> can you help me with networking the Philips DSR704 to Earthlink cable modem? thanks


Check here


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Check here


I checked this out before I posted and this I can heartily recommend it. :icon_bb: 
I ran it through twice and it executed/hacked superbly both times. I even went back and changed the USB driver because I selected incorrectly the first time and it wasn't an issue. I upgraded my existing tivo drives without a problem, althought the software warned me about doing this. But I have a spare original drive in case of glitches so I don't recommend anyone do this unless they also have a spare ready to go.
The only downside is that you will not learn very much (if anything) about linux or what you are accomplishing. :shrug:


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Check here


hey thanks,
I have a Philips DSR704 that I wanna network Earthlink into, would those instructions work for the Philips also? thanks


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> hey thanks,
> I have a Philips DSR704 that I wanna network Earthlink into, would those instructions work for the Philips also? thanks


Your DTiVo is a series 2 unit, as is my Hughes HDVR2. Basically, they are identical on the inside.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> Your DTiVo is a series 2 unit, as is my Hughes HDVR2. Basically, they are identical on the inside.


those instructions were for the Pioneer DVR810H, so you're saying I can use those same instructions for the Philips DSR704?


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> those instructions were for the Pioneer DVR810H, so you're saying I can use those same instructions for the Philips DSR704?


I'm saying that those instructions WILL work for a Series 2 DTIVo. They worked for my Hughes HDVR2 because the software is what is modified, not the name on the front of the box.* Is yours a Series 2 DTiVo?

TiVos are basically the same on the inside, with a few important qualifiers -- the stand-alone models are, of course, different from the DirecTivos models; the HD models are different from the SD models; the ones with 80 gig harddrives are different from the ones with 40 gig harddrives; etc. For the most part, there is a single manufacturing plant (okay, two plants, not one) and the biggest differences is the cover slapped on after they are assembled. Philips, Pioneer, Hughes, Sony, et al, do not have individual plants cranking out their respective models.

You are correct to be cautious, considering (a) you will void any warranty when you open the case and (b) you may wipe out your DVR and have to start watching TV again the old-fashioned way. If you do decide to go ahead and perform the hack, might I suggest the following:
1) Upgrade the harddrive and save the old harddrive in case something goes wrong. If something does get screwed up on the new drive (aka you read the instructions wrong) you can just swap the drives out and you will be right back where you started.
2) Print out the instructions and check them off as you go along. Once you start the upgrade, you will be running an automated Linux script and you can't toggle back into Windows to check the instructions again.
3) WATCH OUT FOR THAT WHITE RIBBON CABLE IN THE TIVO! When you open the case, make certain it is fully seated and check again before you close the case and plug it back in.
4) This probably should be suggestion #1 but buy the USB-to-Ethernet adapter before you start the upgrade so you are certain to install the correct driver when the time comes. (Best Buy has the Linksys 200M USB 2.0 for 30 bucks.)

*Wouldn't that be a kick if it modified the software AND the name on the front of the box? "OhmuhGawd, my Hughes is now a Yugo!" :lol:


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> I'm saying that those instructions WILL work for a Series 2 DTIVo. They worked for my Hughes HDVR2 because the software is what is modified, not the name on the front of the box.* Is yours a Series 2 DTiVo?
> 
> TiVos are basically the same on the inside, with a few important qualifiers -- the stand-alone models are, of course, different from the DirecTivos models; the HD models are different from the SD models; the ones with 80 gig harddrives are different from the ones with 40 gig harddrives; etc. For the most part, there is a single manufacturing plant (okay, two plants, not one) and the biggest differences is the cover slapped on after they are assembled. Philips, Pioneer, Hughes, Sony, et al, do not have individual plants cranking out their respective models.
> 
> ...


what does the Linksys 200m USB 2.0 do exactly?
thanks for all of your help


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> what does the Linksys 200m USB 2.0 do exactly?
> thanks for all of your help


If you are going to hook your DTiVo into your network (and I assume that you are doing so to eliminate the phone line), you will need a way to connect the USB port of the TiVo to one of your router ports. They are two different types of connectors used for two different purposes. You need an adapter to allow the USB port to "speak" to a network.

The Lynksys USB200M specifically allows the USB port to connect to an Ethernet network and it is USB 2.0 compliant (a faster port speed than USB 1.1). You plug it into the the USB port and then plug a a network cable into it.

I specifically mentioned that particular converter because it is 2.0 compliant for $30 bucks and the only other converter I found was 1.1 compliant for $25. Either would work but I'm one of those "faster is better" types.


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> can you help me with networking the Philips DSR704 to Earthlink cable modem? thanks


This post begs a question that I should have asked earlier -- is your setup a network setup (modem -> router -> PC) or does the modem connect directly to your computer without a hub or router?


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> This post begs a question that I should have asked earlier -- is your setup a network setup (modem -> router -> PC) or does the modem connect directly to your computer without a hub or router?


ok my network setup is as follows, I have a wired network with a Linksys router(BEFSR81) that is connected to my computer with a Linksys adapter(LNE100TX), I would like to set up 3 units to my network, 1-my computer, 2-Pioneer DVD recorder with Tivo(DVR810H) and 3-Philips DSR704, the network is running Earthlink cable modem service, I will purchase a Linksys Access Point(WAP11) along with a wireless adapter(WUSB11) that will connect to my Pioneer unit, so my computer and Pioneer are networked, can I use the WAP11 and another WUSB11 adapter to connect to my Philips for the network? will that work? thanks one more time


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> ok my network setup is as follows, I have a wired network with a Linksys router(BEFSR81) that is connected to my computer with a Linksys adapter(LNE100TX),


Thanks for filling in the info. I would have had to dope-slap myself if I were trying to give you non-relevant info because you don't have a network.



> I would like to set up 3 units to my network, 1-my computer, 2-Pioneer DVD recorder with Tivo(DVR810H) and 3-Philips DSR704, the network is running Earthlink cable modem service, I will purchase a Linksys Access Point(WAP11) along with a wireless adapter(WUSB11) that will connect to my Pioneer unit, so my computer and Pioneer are networked, can I use the WAP11 and another WUSB11 adapter to connect to my Philips for the network? will that work? thanks one more time


Using the WAP goes beyond my limited knowledge/experience. You might do a search on this over at  Tivo Community DirecTV Forum to see if they can give you some relevant assistance. I've read that people have used wireless but I don't 'know' this for a fact.


----------



## jaybward (Nov 5, 2004)

i am very new to all of this but i am just curious as to some of the things i will be able to do once my tivo is networked. is there a site that has a list to all the hacks and things you can do once the tivo is networked.
thanks


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

jaybward said:


> i am very new to all of this but i am just curious as to some of the things i will be able to do once my tivo is networked. is there a site that has a list to all the hacks and things you can do once the tivo is networked.
> thanks


One quick link I know of is TiVo Hacks For Beginners. Having done a hack, I have to say that it is not something I would recommend to anyone unless they enjoy tweaking and fiddling with things or there is something specific that they know they can achieve. I want Caller ID. Who knows, someday I might get it working again. 

It is somewhat confusing and frustrating to determine whether a hack is for a Series 1 or Series 2 unit -- they are not necessarily transferable. Keep that in mind as you look at hacks.


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> can I use the WAP11 and another WUSB11 adapter to connect to my Philips for the network? will that work? thanks one more time


Came across this thread over at TiVo Community and thought you might be interested:
 Wireless G Capability 
This answers the question about being able to use wireless.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> I checked this out before I posted and this I can heartily recommend it. :icon_bb:
> I ran it through twice and it executed/hacked superbly both times. I even went back and changed the USB driver because I selected incorrectly the first time and it wasn't an issue. I upgraded my existing tivo drives without a problem, althought the software warned me about doing this. But I have a spare original drive in case of glitches so I don't recommend anyone do this unless they also have a spare ready to go.
> The only downside is that you will not learn very much (if anything) about linux or what you are accomplishing. :shrug:


I read that using sleeper was not recommended, in the instructions it says to use sleeper iso? is there any other links available w/o using sleeper? thanks


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> I read that using sleeper was not recommended, in the instructions it says to use sleeper iso? is there any other links available w/o using sleeper? thanks


Sleeper is a script which automates the hacking process and performs it sans typos to install the most commonly used hacks. I've found 2 problems with sleeper: 1) parts of the install has problems that you will find (and correct) if you continue adding hacks above and beyond what sleeper installs, and 2) you don't have to learn very much because sleeper does so much for you. There is a better hack available - killlhdinitrd - which does away with the monte hack installed by sleeper. (Read  Newbie Guide ) The downside is that this is not as easy as sleeper and requires more time & study. The upside is that you will know more about TiVo, Linux, and the changes you make.

Did whatever you read say *why* not to use sleeper? I've read a lot of posts saying not to use it also but I've read many more singing its praises. Nothing automated comes without trade-offs: automatic transmissions make driving easier but they lower gas mileage, add weight, cost more, and add complexity to repairs; manual transmissions are cheaper & more efficient but you have to learn how to use them. I hope you understand what I'm saying - use what ever method you want. Sleeper is easiest and installs monte, killhdinitrd is most efficient and you will have to install all of the other hacks. Sleeper does it all (some wrong), killhdinitrd you will have to do manually (possibly some wrong - typos can be a bee-yatch!). :hurah:


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> Sleeper is a script which automates the hacking process and performs it sans typos to install the most commonly used hacks. I've found 2 problems with sleeper: 1) parts of the install has problems that you will find (and correct) if you continue adding hacks above and beyond what sleeper installs, and 2) you don't have to learn very much because sleeper does so much for you. There is a better hack available - killlhdinitrd - which does away with the monte hack installed by sleeper. (Read  Newbie Guide ) The downside is that this is not as easy as sleeper and requires more time & study. The upside is that you will know more about TiVo, Linux, and the changes you make.
> 
> Did whatever you read say *why* not to use sleeper? I've read a lot of posts saying not to use it also but I've read many more singing its praises. Nothing automated comes without trade-offs: automatic transmissions make driving easier but they lower gas mileage, add weight, cost more, and add complexity to repairs; manual transmissions are cheaper & more efficient but you have to learn how to use them. I hope you understand what I'm saying - use what ever method you want. Sleeper is easiest and installs monte, killhdinitrd is most efficient and you will have to install all of the other hacks. Sleeper does it all (some wrong), killhdinitrd you will have to do manually (possibly some wrong - typos can be a bee-yatch!). :hurah:


the main thing I read is that sleeper is outdated, since I am new to all of this Tivo hacks and so on, I wanna make sure that I have as little as possible in terms of problems
basically I wanna do a dual drive upgrade of my Philips DSR704 with 160GB drives,
hack the Philips for networking,
I would like to use the LBA48 kernel but I know that is more in depth to hack it, so I settle for just the 137GB of the 160GB drive,
I also wanna do a drive upgrade for my Pioneer DVR810H recorder,
so basically I wanna do all these things with the easiest methods possible, what do you suggest for me, thanks


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> the main thing I read is that sleeper is outdated, since I am new to all of this Tivo hacks and so on, I wanna make sure that I have as little as possible in terms of problems


There are 'better' ways to accomplish the same thing. But they are not easier.


> basically I wanna do a dual drive upgrade of my Philips DSR704 with 160GB drives, hack the Philips for networking,


If it were me and the world were a perfect place, I'd get a 4.0.1b image and go from there with sleeper.  Once networking is enabled, you can hack from your desktop and not have to pop the drive out again (unless you make a mistake). Barring that, check out PTV Upgrades downloads. These killhdinitrd ISOs contain the LBA48 kernel and it's all legit. You will still need to manually do the networking part.


> I would like to use the LBA48 kernel but I know that is more in depth to hack it, so I settle for just the 137GB of the 160GB drive,
> I also wanna do a drive upgrade for my Pioneer DVR810H recorder,
> so basically I wanna do all these things with the easiest methods possible


You're not starting small! I can't help with your Pioneer recorder. Check out dealdatabase. Use google to search that site.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> There are 'better' ways to accomplish the same thing. But they are not easier.
> 
> If it were me and the world were a perfect place, I'd get a 4.0.1b image and go from there with sleeper.  Once networking is enabled, you can hack from your desktop and not have to pop the drive out again (unless you make a mistake). Barring that, check out PTV Upgrades downloads. These killhdinitrd ISOs contain the LBA48 kernel and it's all legit. You will still need to manually do the networking part.
> 
> You're not starting small! I can't help with your Pioneer recorder. Check out dealdatabase. Use google to search that site.


well I can't get the 4X software, so now what would you do, I need as much advice as I can get, so I should use killhdinitrd ISO instead of sleeper for my situation?


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

bnm81002 said:


> well I can't get the 4X software, so now what would you do, I need as much advice as I can get, so I should use killhdinitrd ISO instead of sleeper for my situation?


Did you check out the link I gave you to PTV Upgrades ISOs?


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> Did you check out the link I gave you to PTV Upgrades ISOs?


I did, but doesn't it say that the lba48 kernel is not available for Series 2 Tivos?


----------



## beejaycee (Nov 1, 2003)

They have a universal upgrade disk that I am guessing would give you the "latest and greatest" hacks & patches. They also have an upgrade forum where you probably could get help specific to your situation. (I guessing this because I haven't used it so I can't speak from experience.)

You've asked me what I would do given your situation and I've resisted telling you because I don't know your skill level, time available, or willingness to experiment. Given your questions, I probably would pay someone to hack the drives. My second choice would be to sleeper the drives. My third choice would be to search dealdatabase for suggestions on how to get 4.0.1b and sleeper it. My final suggestion would be the killhdinitrd method followed by whatever hacks you want.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 2, 2004)

beejaycee said:


> They have a universal upgrade disk that I am guessing would give you the "latest and greatest" hacks & patches. They also have an upgrade forum where you probably could get help specific to your situation. (I guessing this because I haven't used it so I can't speak from experience.)
> 
> You've asked me what I would do given your situation and I've resisted telling you because I don't know your skill level, time available, or willingness to experiment. Given your questions, I probably would pay someone to hack the drives. My second choice would be to sleeper the drives. My third choice would be to search dealdatabase for suggestions on how to get 4.0.1b and sleeper it. My final suggestion would be the killhdinitrd method followed by whatever hacks you want.


the link that you gave states that only Series 1 and selected series 2 tivos can use the lba48 support? I have a Philips DSR704, also I thought that the 4.0.1b is not available for the Philips either? thanks again


----------



## Crabby Bill (Apr 7, 2002)

I would love to be able to hack my Direct Tivo. The main reason would be to use the Home Media option to play all my MP3's and view pictures.(there is a program that allows this) I would do it in a second, but from what I understand, you must have your phone line connected for the NFL Ticket. Can anyone here confirm or deny this?


----------

